# Info on AMazon Swords



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I recently bougt a amazon sword from a lfs and he told me alot about the care but I just wanted to confirm. He told me not to cover the whole bottom of the plant. Like he said something about a "crown". He said not to cover the crown with gravel. Just cover below the crown. I think the crown is basically the base of the bottom of the plant. it is brown and all the roots come from it. I was wondering if this was correct.

I was also told that when a leaf starts to die I should prune it all the way down to the crown, because if I dont it will begin to spread throughout the whole plant and it will die. Is this correct as well??


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

He is right about not totally burying the crown of the plant but in terms of pruning of a leaf before it kills the whole plant is a bit overstated. You just want to prune the dead leaf off to promote growth in that area as soon as possible rather than having the plant try to support an area that is dying.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

SLANTED said:


> He is right about not totally burying the crown of the plant but in terms of pruning of a leaf before it kills the whole plant is a bit overstated. You just want to prune the dead leaf off to promote growth in that area as soon as possible rather than having the plant try to support an area that is dying.


 I went to the second page of aquatic plants and it the pics there have the whole crown of the amazon sword being covered. So were they wrong in doing so??

I also just put some foil over my light in take and poked hole sin it. Will this mess up the growth or living process of my plant???


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The crown not being buried means that the area where all the stalks meet at the base of the sword should really not be buried. This isn't a life or death requirement but is recommended for generally all types of plants.

In terms of the foil. You may have to experiment how much foil you can put on your light bulb without killing the plants. Swords don't require a high amount of light but do need a modest amount. As long as you provide it with direct light of a moderate degree for enough time per day it should be fine. If you notice the leaves turning yellow inspite of your water conditions and your adding of plant food, then it needs more light and you just adjust. You'll find the right balance between enough light intensity for plant health and not too much so your fish won't be stressed out.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i stuck my amazon swords in the gravel just like that.

its been a month now and they sure look healthy and hardy.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

need to get me some of thoes


----------

